# Can an ex Oxford guy get a TT keyring in CA?



## ttigg (May 15, 2002)

if so please paypal me an invoice inc shipping to [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Steve,
I'm sure we can help you - send an IM to DavidG on this forum, he makes them!

We also have an excellent range of TTOC Merchandise if you would like to join the TTOC as well as a stunning watch!

Rob


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTigg
You have im


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Well, DavidG does international deliveries as well, he came and delivered mine to Greece! ;D but maybe it was because I have ordered 2 of them. ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry no plans to USA  but plans to greece ;D 8) i can deliver your 3rd     next year ;D ;D .Can you get a 3rd master key for your car


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> Can you get a 3rd master key for your car Â


Can you replace the 3d keyring with an Armrest? ;D ;D  : :-X Ok it was just a thought! [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I'am sorry can't do that  but as the ONLY person to have THREE keyrings maybe you can build a TT keyring armrest,just a few more to go


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Naahhh... that would be too cold for my arm! ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Or to HOT in summer 8) ,i can see you with TT burns on your arm ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

